# Using DTG to print on ribbed fabrics



## OVG (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking to print DTG on ribbed fabric. I know ribbed fabric is a pain to print on. Wanted to ask if anyone has had any experience with this and could share the results.

I'm printing on 100% poly, 100% cotton, and some different blends. Most fabrics will be white or light colored.

I plan to stretch the fabric slightly and adjust the artwork.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DTG printing on ribbed should not be that big a deal since the ink is sprayed downward on to the garment. It's not like screen printing where the ink is pushed across the ribs.

Test one and see.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

If all you are printing is CMYK inks on to a white or light colored fabric, no problems from a printing perspective. For the polyester and synthetic fabrics, you will want to use a polyester or light garment pretreat fluid before printing. The only challenge you might occur is when it comes curing the ink. Some of the ribbed fabrics don't handle the heat from a heat press as well as others. So you will just have to determine if that is the case depending on the fabrics you are using. You could also try curing the printed fabric through a forced air conveyor dryer or dryer box.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------

